# TJ mount pic?



## kabong57

Would like to see pics of factory or modified mounts on a TJ. At least something that shows which mounting holes to use. Thanks Steve


----------



## theplowmeister

kabong57;1127311 said:


> Would like to see pics of factory or modified mounts on a TJ. At least something that shows which mounting holes to use. Thanks Steve


mount for what brand of plow?


----------



## kabong57

Really does not matter as I am going to modify a 3pin Sno-Way mount off of a Ford truck to fit my TJ. Thanks Steve


----------



## basher

http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97101086b.pdf


----------



## theplowmeister

kabong57;1127366 said:


> Really does not matter as I am going to modify a 3pin Sno-Way mount off of a Ford truck to fit my TJ. Thanks Steve


Sorry, you want to know what bolt holes on the Jeep frame to use.

the 2 bolts going into the frame (one is behind the sway bar) are the stock location. However the holes originally only go through the outer side of the box frame. I drilled through the inner side of the box frame and inserted tube (welded in) for the bolt to go through so when I tightened the bolt it would not crush the frame.

see pic below









I made a long bar that goes from the front of the plow mount to just in front of the control arm.
I welded a 3/16 plate to the bottom of the Jeep frame (prevent the bolts from tearing through the frame.


----------

